# Pb double adresse IP sur ma carte réseau



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à tous,  
Je rencontre quelques soucis de connexion en ce moment. Aprés mise hors de cause de mon Wifi je me suis penché sur mon Imac G4. Aprés investigation il semble que ma carte ethernet en En0 posséde 2 adresses (ou 3 si on ajoute lo): 

lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384 
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000  
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128  
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1  
gif0: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> mtu 1280 
stf0: flags=0<> mtu 1280 
en0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 
*inet 192.168.2.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255 
        inet 192.168.0.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255* 
        ether 00:03:93:cb:32:90  
        media: autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>) status: active 
supported media: none autoselect 10baseT/UTP <half-duplex> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 100baseTX <half-duplex> 100baseTX <full-duplex> 100baseTX <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 
fw0: flags=8822<BROADCAST,SMART,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 2030 
        lladdr 00:03:93:ff:fe:cb:32:90  
        media: autoselect <full-duplex> status: inactive 
        supported media: autoselect <full-duplex> 

je n'arrive pas à avoir la commande qui permet de supprimer une des adresses. Il y a bien la commande ifconfig destroyed mais elle supprime En0 me semble-t-il. Avez vous une idée? une solution? 

Merci


----------



## Dramis (15 Juin 2006)

tu n'aurais pas 2 serveur dhcp sur ton réseaux?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

Je ne suis pas en DHCP et je n'ai pas de serveur DHCP.
Par contre, je pensais à une duplication de carte réseau dans preférences systéme/ réseau/ configuration des ports réseaux mais il n'y en avait pas d'autre. Puis j'ai supprimé et récréer les connexions VPN et MODEM et là tout est rentré dans l'ordre  

Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## MamaCass (15 Juin 2006)

J'ai également eu ce problème lorsque je me connectais sur différents réseaux ethernet (par exemple : maison, école, intranet). 

En fait, j'ai donc plusieurs configurations réseaux et du coup moi j'avais 3 connections actives alors que j'étais à un seul endroit   :rateau: :rateau:. 

C'est comme sous Linux on peut n'utiliser qu'une connexion mais l'OS (mac ou linux) rend active les 3. Ce qui m'a fait passer pour quelqu'un qui pompait le réseau à mort !!!

   

As-tu plusieurs conf réseaux ?
Va voir dans Configuration > modifier les configuration et vire celles dont tu ne te sers pas.

J'ai fini par supprimer une connexion et ne garder que celle que j'utilisais vraiment donc maison, école, j'ai viré la connexion intranet qui me servait à échanger directement en ethernet des fichiers avec une amie qui a un ibook aussi.

Mais je n'ai jamais pu vraiment éclaircir ce problème...

Depuis tout est rentré dans l'ordre, j'ai recrée une connexion avec d'autres adressages IP pour la connexion en intranet et plus de problème.

Voilà pour mon expérience.


----------



## Dramis (15 Juin 2006)

Est-ce que le réseau fonctionne, une carte peut avoir plus d'une adress ip sans problème.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

j'ai supprimé la connection VPN puis recréé (car j'en besoin pour la maintenance des serveurs de ma boite) et là l'adresse est partie.

Quand je refait une connexion VPN l'adresse que je récupére est celle en ppp0.
 je n'ai donc pas trop d'explication.

Par contre, il est possible d'avoir plusieurs adresses sur une seule carte. Les réseau fonctionnait mais je rencontrais des problémes de coupure sur le LAN et de résolution de nom (DNS).

Maintenant ça roule. Plus de déconnection.


----------

